# Brand Name Shingle



## redoctober (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm new to the blog. I will be re roofing our cottage in Wisconsin. I have a contactor I want to hire but insisits on Atlas Pinnacle shingles with a 70 mph wind rating. I don't know how flexible he will be but I don't think much of Atlas since I've been reading about them on all the blogs so is Owens Corning Duration 30 year 110 mph shingle best or GAF Timberline 30 year 110 mph be best?


----------



## Slyfox (Jun 13, 2008)

There both equal in quality, as is tamko's heritage 30's and certainteeds land mark 30's.

I have also installed pennicles on many roofs with just a couple issues,
both issues were human error.

But, if i was choosing between just GAF and OC i would chose GAF.


----------



## Alto (Jun 17, 2010)

I have been trying to figure things out also and have been reading as much as i have time for, so while I am not an expert by any means I can give you some of the benefit of what I have found out. The matter is pretty simple, really. The roofing sites I have read have a preference in the nationally sold brands for either Owens Corning or Certainteed. Certainteed seems to be favored by contractors because the company is a little easier to work with. GAF is certainly discussed and well used. On the various sites it might run neck and neck with Owens Corning among favored shingles after Certainteed. However, I take it that there isn't that much difference between them; it's just one contractor's experience versus another and it is all pretty anecdotal. On the other hand I have read such consistently bad reviews of IKO shingles that I just ruled them out, even if they looked good on my house. I know that professionals in different areas hate when Consumers Reports expresses opinions on their materials or products. But for lack of anything else to go on I have looked to their recommendations. The best buy seems to be OC Oakridge shingles. Certainteed Landmark 3o year (70mph resistance) is about equal. The Oak ridge is even more highly rated than the OC Duration shingles or Duration Premium, which cost a lot more. But, ultimately, I have not read too much that is negative about these and since some Duration shingles fit my house best i opted for them. In my region you can get the Oakridge shingles for around $23 per bundle and only 3 bundles are needed per square. Roofers seem to be more concerned with installation than with the shingles themselves.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

Alto said:


> . Roofers seem to be more concerned with installation than with the shingles themselves.


that's because this is what truly matters

i re roofed my own home this year and am just now finishing up the back half. around here the timberline, oakridge and landmark are within $1 per bundle of each other. i went with the landmark for two reason: 1 i liked the color more and 2 they have this really nifty nailing area that makes installing them thoughtless.

another note. i pulled pabco 30yr shingles off that were failing in just under 10 years due to a really poor install. those same shingles would have lived 3x longer had someone done it right. this is why you always hear it's all about the install


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Alto said:


> I have been trying to figure things out also and have been reading as much as i have time for, so while I am not an expert by any means I can give you some of the benefit of what I have found out. The matter is pretty simple, really. The roofing sites I have read have a preference in the nationally sold brands for either Owens Corning or Certainteed. Certainteed seems to be favored by contractors because the company is a little easier to work with. GAF is certainly discussed and well used. On the various sites it might run neck and neck with Owens Corning among favored shingles after Certainteed. However, I take it that there isn't that much difference between them; it's just one contractor's experience versus another and it is all pretty anecdotal. On the other hand I have read such consistently bad reviews of IKO shingles that I just ruled them out, even if they looked good on my house.* I know that professionals in different areas hate when Consumers Reports expresses opinions on their materials or products.* But for lack of anything else to go on I have looked to their recommendations. The best buy seems to be OC Oakridge shingles. Certainteed Landmark 3o year (70mph resistance) is about equal. The Oak ridge is even more highly rated than the OC Duration shingles or Duration Premium, which cost a lot more. But, ultimately, I have not read too much that is negative about these and since some Duration shingles fit my house best i opted for them. In my region you can get the Oakridge shingles for around $23 per bundle and only 3 bundles are needed per square. * Roofers seem to be more concerned with installation than with the shingles themselves.*


Each brand of shingle has numerous manufacturing plants across the country. Quality may vary from plant to plant. The best shingle in my area may not be the best in yours, and all shingle brands are not sold in all parts of the country(s). 

And as noted, no matter how good the product is, if it isn't installed properly, the full value isn't obtained.


----------

